# The Silk Code



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

My first post here ... to say that _The Silk Code_, winner of the Locus Award for Best First Science Fiction Novel of 1999, was recently published as "author's cut" Kindle ebook. By "author's cut," I mean that I enjoyed reinstating some of my original wording, which I let slip out of the novel in 1999, in my eagerness to see my first novel published (by Tor). The new ebook also sports a new cover by Joel Iskowitz, a friend since 5th grade, and a world-renown illustrator with work on the backs of US coins, stamps around the world, and NASA murals.

More about The Silk Code on its Kindleboards page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Paul,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

FREE sample of The Silk Code http://paullevinson.blogspot.com/2012/11/free-thursday-taste-of-silk-code.html


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

for historical fiction buffs ... FREE SAMPLE of The Silk Code in 750 AD http://paullevinson.blogspot.com/2012/11/free-peek-at-silk-code-750-ad.html 
"My favorite section was a long historical flashback, set in the eighth century" - NY Times Book Review 
http://www.nytimes.com/books/99/11/28/reviews/991128.28scifit.html


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

"spans 1,300 years and several continents, from the Tocharians, a tribe living in Xinjiang on the Silk Road route around 750 A.D., to a New York library janitor who may or may not be entirely human" - from the official Amazon.com review


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

"I read this book quite a few years ago but I felt compelled to re-read it because parts of the story have been so firmly wedged in my brain that I needed to experience the entire thing again." -- Cannonball Read http://cannonballread4.wordpress.com/2012/03/03/nidaros-cbr4-review-4-the-silk-code-by-paul-levinson/


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

The Silk Code mentioned in article just published about the Mayan apocalypse http://www.timesunion.com/living/article/The-end-not-here-so-time-for-cheer-4136642.php#photo-3924053


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

The Silk Code in six seconds


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

a 2007 audio interview with me about The Silk Code http://www.general-files.biz/download/gs69998342h32i0/04_Circadian_The%20Delicate%20And%20Carefully%20Planned%20Starvation%20Of%20Moose%20Jaw,%20Saskatchewan.mp3.html


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

"What do forensic science, Amish genetic engineering, Neanderthal mummies, silk moths and murder all have in common? The Silk Code" http://www.members.tripod.com/Blue_Iris/BIJArchives/June00/page4.htm


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

complete New York Times review of The Silk Code now online http://www.nytimes.com/books/99/11/28/reviews/991128.28scifit.html#silk


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

critic Ian Beardsley says about this video, ""When he plays the instrument at 3 minutes 20 seconds it makes me think of the singers that come out of the ancient cave walls in ancient basque iberia in Paul Levinson's Silk Code."


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

12,000 words into my 4th novel in this series


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

My novels are the #5 question is this science fiction / mystery list of trivia contest questions http://www.funtrivia.com/playquiz.cfm?qid=368019


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

more evidence that The Silk Code was on the right track about Neanderthals http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/sep/02/neanderthal-abstract-art-found-gibraltar-cave


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

new review of The Silk Code - mixed, crabby, by the appropriately named "Review Curmudgeon" - but it ends "I was entertained" - hey, I'll take it  http://mikerm.blogspot.com/2014/11/review-silk-code.html


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

protagonist Phil D'Amato on Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phil_D%27Amato


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

on sale for 99 cents - from now through Sunday (list price $6.99)


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

This could've come from the The Silk Code http://www.livescience.com/55648-amish-kids-asthma-prevalence.html


----------

